# Java Studio Enterprise 8 -erste erfahrungen



## Bastian (19. Nov 2005)

nachdem Java Studio Enterprise 8 jetzt kostenlos zum downlaod bereitsteht, wollte ich mal fragen, wie ihr diese ide so findet? welche vorzüge/nachteile hat sie zu eclipse? werdet ihr ganz auf Java Studio Enterprise 8 umsteigen?

gruß
Bastian

EDIT: ähm, eigentlich wollte ich ja in "ide's und tools" posten...

_L-ectron-X hat's dann halt verschoben._


----------



## Dukel (19. Nov 2005)

Eigendlich ist das ja nur Netbeans mit Enterprise (Sun AS und Pointbase DB) Features. Von der Bedienung ist das dann die typische Diskussion Eclipse vs. Netbeans.
Ich persönlich benutz Eclipse, da ich noch keine Enterpriseprogramme programmier, für andere wäre das evtl. eine Entscheidungsfrage. Wobei es für Eclipse ja WTP gibt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Nov 2005)

Wenn man sich erst einmal in eine IDE eingearbeitet hat, ist ein Umstieg zunächst ersteinmal recht unproduktiv.
Daher werden wohl die Wenigsten die IDE wechseln.
Warum auch? NetBeanser haben ja quasi schon Sun Studio 8 und die Eclipser haben sich nun mal auf Eclipse eingeschossen und werden nicht wechseln.
Vielleicht werden sich einige, die weder mit NetBeans noch mit Eclipse arbeiten dazu entschließen, sich Sun Studio 8 anzuschauen. Diese Version ist ja kostenlos. Doch werden es die Folgeversionen auch sein?
Dagegen waren und sind NetBeans und Eclipse von Beginn an kostenlos zu haben.


----------



## bronks (19. Nov 2005)

Gerade für den Netbeanser entsteht momentan ein Konflikt, weil Sun Studio ein paar extrem tolle Sachen zu bieten hat, die NetBeans nicht hat. Auf der anderen Seite findet man in  der NetBeansBeta2 schon ein paar andere extrem tolle Sachen, von denen man sich wünschen würde, daß sie auch im Sun Studio eingebaut wären.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Nov 2005)

@bronks: Kannst du das bitte noch etwas näher ausführen?


----------



## bronks (20. Nov 2005)

@L-ectron-X:
z.B.: Studio hat ein nettes UmlTool, dafür hat Netbeans ein nettes StrutsTool ...


----------

